# Security Clearance-7+weeks???



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

I have lived in the UAE on and off since 1998. I've passed 4 security clearances in those 13 years. 7 weeks ago my new potential employer, a federal institution, submitted me for clearance. 2 weeks ago, the ministry came back to the employer asking for additional information about me. Still...no clearance. Not rejected, not approved...just pending. Help! :


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

judging by your username are you of Egyptian origin or do you have an Egyptian name ?

I have heard that security clearances for Egyptians/Syrians/Lebanese origin people are taking a bit more time . There were rumors they were not getting visas, but that was just a rumor. However security clearances may be taking more time


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Pasty white girl from Ohio.


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

cairogal said:


> Pasty white girl from Ohio.





cairogal said:


> Pasty white girl





cairogal said:


> white girl





cairogal said:


> girl



Well there's your problem...


.
..
...

All jokes aside, I am not that surprised that they would take 7 weeks for security clearance. what was the average time you got clearance in before ? Was it the same type of clearance requirement ? (Nuclear codes tend to take longer then diplomatic documents). Have you been "traveling" to "suspect" countries since your last clearance ? Has your marital status changed ?


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

No suspicious travel, no. I am divorced (ex was Egyptian), and while I've heard the rumours about women married to Arabs being rejected, a friend married to an Egyptian was approved in under 5 days. 

I have, however, since posting this originally, realised that my passport expired and was replaced. The passport listed in my clearance? New one. Residency visa # submitted? Old one. 

We'll see if that does that trick. Thanks for the input, everyone.


----------

